# CAPTAIN (ret'd) JOHN W. BUTTERWORTH, CD



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2010)

It is with heartfelt sadness that I pass along to you the notice of the death of John Butterworth.    

BUTTERWORTH
CAPTAIN (ret'd) JOHN W. BUTTERWORTH, CD  John passed away peacefully at the Perley and Rideau Veterans Health Centre on Wednesday, October 13, 2010, aged 85.  John was born in Ottawa on January 6, 1925 - predeceased by his parents, Wilfred and Doreen Butterworth.  John served with the Canadian Army in WWII and continued his service in the Canadian Forces with the Royal Canadian Dragoons and the Intelligence Corps until his retirement.  Since then he has been deeply involved with the RCD Association 2332 and 2870 Army Cadet Corps and the Royal Canadian Legion, Bells Corners Branch 593.  A memorial service will be held Monday, October 18, 2010 at 11 a.m. at the Beechwood National Memorial Centre, 280 Beechwood Avenue, Ottawa.  Sincere thanks to all the staff at the Perley, especially those in Rideau 1 South for their excellent care and compassion.  In John's memory friends may wish to donate to the Perley Rideau Foundation, 1750 Russell Road, Ottawa, ON, K1G 5Z6 

His funeral was on Monday 18 Oct 10 at 1100 hrs at the Beechwood Cemetary in Ottawa.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (21 Oct 2010)

I was a young Army Cadet at 2870 when Captain Butterworth was a CI.  He was very involved in the Corps.  His 8CH and RCD connections meant that we had a solid corps of Cpl/MCpls from Petawawa who would come out to training weekends.  He also organized an annual weekend at Petawawa with the Regiment that gave the Cadets an amazing look at what they could do in the Army.  He kept in touch with ex-Cadets and was obviously proud of our achievements.  It was an honour to know him, and I am sad to see him gone.


----------

